# Dad Chases Nude Boy Out of Daughter's Room



## MA-Caver (Sep 12, 2008)

> *Dad chases nude boy from daughter's room with pipe                *
> 
> _Fri Sep 12,  5:36 PM ET_
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080912/ap_on_fe_st/odd_angry_dad;_ylt=Atrs6qpQwmzQ649rRvH.fZms0NUE
> ...


Now I don't know about you but if I were a father and I found a naked teenage boy in MY daughter's bedroom... I think I probably wouldn't use a "weapon" on him but definitely probably smack him around some and chase him out of the house as is. 
Then I'd go have a chat with the little lady. 
What got me is that he was hoodwinked by the kids for over a year?? Sheesh Daddy-O get a little more involved with your kid why don't cha? 
Also wondering... what charges will be pressed against the teenaged boy? Naked in a minor's room, presumably having sex with a minor and being in the home illegally, I mean the owner does have a say so as to who is allowed in or not don't they? The girl doesn't own the home so ... 

What do you all think?


----------



## elder999 (Sep 12, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Now I don't know about you but if I were a father and I found a naked teenage boy in MY daughter's bedroom... I think I probably wouldn't use a "weapon" on him but definitely probably smack him around some and chase him out of the house as is.
> Then I'd go have a chat with the little lady.
> What got me is that he was hoodwinked by the kids for over a year?? Sheesh Daddy-O get a little more involved with your kid why don't cha?
> Also wondering... what charges will be pressed against the teenaged boy? Naked in a minor's room, presumably having sex with a minor and being in the home illegally, I mean the owner does have a say so as to who is allowed in or not don't they? The girl doesn't own the home so ...
> ...


 

I used to sneak out of my house at night, into a girl's bedroom window, and back into my house by morning, and no one else has ever known......
......until now. :lol:


----------



## Fiendlover (Sep 12, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I used to sneak out of my house at night, into a girl's bedroom window, and back into my house by morning, and no one else has ever known......
> ......until now. :lol:


 
hahahahahah!


----------



## KickingAngel16 (Sep 13, 2008)

I can see all the guys planning now. "How can I sneak into this girl's house without being caught?" This makes me think of his plan involving a talk with the guys as well. Reminds me of what one of my guy friends told me 2 days ago. He told me that, once a guy reaches a certain age, they become members of this guy only group. They talk about the latest peverted things and anything involving a guy's world. Knowing him, he'll try to get a group like that together and say "Hey there girls! I have banded together a group of perverts. Don't you feel safe?" My dad will probably chase him around with a pipe as well.


----------



## Archangel M (Sep 13, 2008)

What was the intruder charged with?


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 13, 2008)

If this had been going on for a year perhaps dad need to talk to his daughter about birth control.  
I wonder how a judge and jury will view Dad&#8217;s use of a pipe.  Seems like the young man could also be charged if Dad is real upset.

I got the crap beat out of me one time for sitting in the kitchen  fully dressed helping a young lady study for a math exam.  Her older brother returned from the service that morning and mistook what was happening.  Makes me wonder what his past was like and how good he had been growing up


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2008)

Archangel M said:


> What was the intruder charged with?



He was probably there with the girl's permission, so unless they can get him on a sexual act crime of some sort he may be safe!

Maybe his clothes were wet and he was changing into something dry so he didn't catch his death of cold? :angel:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 13, 2008)

Caver, you need to wear clothes when you sneak into her room.


----------



## crushing (Sep 13, 2008)

This story has more information and has both the daughter and boyfriend (or potential intruder/rapist) as being 15 years old.

http://www.news-journalonline.com/NewsJournalOnline/News/Headlines/frtHEAD02091208.htm

It's sometimes tough to tell what the media actually means when using the terms 'child' or 'boy'.  For example, for gun accident and violence statistics it's not uncommon for the media to cite sources that define 'children' to be up to 25 years old.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Sep 13, 2008)

arnisador said:


> He was probably there with the girl's permission, so unless they can get him on a sexual act crime of some sort he may be safe!
> 
> Maybe his clothes were wet and he was changing into something dry so he didn't catch his death of cold? :angel:


 


yyyyyyyyyyyyYEAH. Thaaaat's it exactly.


----------



## Imua Kuntao (Sep 13, 2008)

Dad needs to get a dog and not let it be friendly with anyone, including family. They are called watchdogs, not family dogs.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2008)

Cryozombie said:


> Caver, you need to wear clothes when you sneak into her room.


Sheesh man... what a time wasting effort THAT is... go in cocked, locked and ready to rock man... :uhyeah:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 13, 2008)

elder999 said:


> I used to sneak out of my house at night, into a girl's bedroom window, and back into my house by morning, and no one else has ever known......
> ......until now. :lol:




Thanks for admitting and taking the rap on this one.


----------



## girlbug2 (Sep 13, 2008)

My sister admitted not long ago that she used to sneak out of her bedroom window at night to go out and party with her friends (while in High school). Later on though we moved to a house that had a security system that would beep whenever anything opened, and it ruined the gig for her.

It's not just the guys up to no good..


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 13, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> My sister admitted not long ago that she used to sneak out of her bedroom window at night to go out and party with her friends (while in High school). Later on though we moved to a house that had a security system that would beep whenever anything opened, and it ruined the gig for her.
> 
> It's not just the guys up to no good..


Aye, because it always has and always will be the fact that it takes two to tango.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 13, 2008)

Andy Moynihan said:


> yyyyyyyyyyyyYEAH. Thaaaat's it exactly.



Hey, it happened to me when I was young...repeatedly! :angel:



Imua Kuntao said:


> Dad needs to get a dog and not let it be friendly with anyone, including family. They are called watchdogs, not family dogs.



Yes, this is good advice! A noisy dog is a great deterrent.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 14, 2008)

Has there been any update on this story


----------



## tko4u (Sep 20, 2008)

MA-Caver said:


> Now I don't know about you but if I were a father and I found a naked teenage boy in MY daughter's bedroom... I think I probably wouldn't use a "weapon" on him but definitely probably smack him around some and chase him out of the house as is.
> Then I'd go have a chat with the little lady.
> What got me is that he was hoodwinked by the kids for over a year?? Sheesh Daddy-O get a little more involved with your kid why don't cha?
> Also wondering... what charges will be pressed against the teenaged boy? Naked in a minor's room, presumably having sex with a minor and being in the home illegally, I mean the owner does have a say so as to who is allowed in or not don't they? The girl doesn't own the home so ...
> ...


 

man i wish my dad wouldve missed that much


----------

